# Old eggs?



## amandahalterman (Aug 11, 2012)

Was cleaning up outside today and found lots of eggs, how do I know if they are still good? Or should I just throw them away, some were near my steps, some near the trash cans, and some inside the garage


----------



## kahiltna_flock (Sep 20, 2012)

You can do the water test. Put them in a large Noel of water. If they float, toss them. If the sink, good to go.


----------

